# Free professional weight loss help?



## Delphic (Jun 18, 2017)

Is there a free professional weight loss help? I would like a diet plan and some support? Thanks!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Delphic.
In some areas, GPs can refer people who are overweight, who meet certain conditions to schemes such as Slimming World or Weight Watchers, free or for reduced costs.


----------



## Delphic (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for that, I will email my GP now. Basically, I want to know what to eat, what quantities, what macros and how often, is that what Slimming World or Weight Watchers do? Or is there a charity or something? Thanks!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 19, 2017)

In some areas there is local provision.  We used to have some from the local NHS Trust.  Unfortunately, it turned out it was funded by the local council.  It disapeared a year ago along with more council cuts.


----------

